# Ravioli/Pasta/Wonton Fillings



## mish (Nov 13, 2005)

Any good recipes for filling(s)? I'm also thinking about a lemony sauce, if anyone has a good recipe to share. TIA.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 13, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm homemade ravioli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would say the possibilities are endless! My favorite is seafood ravioli with a light white wine sauce. My mother makes fabulous pasta and I loot her freezer every time I go home! I could not begin to remember all the variations she had made! She has also began adding chopped herbs and spices to the dough..  I'm getting hungry!


----------



## mish (Nov 13, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmm homemade ravioli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got a recipe  TIA


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2005)

Mish, you can really wing it with fillings. As long as you get the consistency right, (sort of like a good stuffing in your turkey) then it will be good. Try as a combo spinach, ricotta, parmesan and diced water chestnuts. Spinach and feta is good too. For a seafood filling I would do crab, and maybe some shrimp meat and an egg to glue it together toss in a few herbs and you are good to go. 

Do you make your own pasta mish?


----------



## mish (Nov 13, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Mish, you can really wing it with fillings. As long as you get the consistency right, (sort of like a good stuffing in your turkey) then it will be good. Try as a combo spinach, ricotta, parmesan and diced water chestnuts. Spinach and feta is good too. For a seafood filling I would do crab, and maybe some shrimp meat and an egg to glue it together toss in a few herbs and you are good to go.
> 
> Do you make your own pasta mish?


 
Yes, I've made my own pasta. In the new year I'd like to dust off my machine and make everything from scratch. Back to the fillings, I have many I've made and liked. Mostly I make won tons and use the won ton skins from the market - pork/beef/rangoon/seafood/cheese fillings etc. I've steamed em, boiled em, fried em and baked em. I'd like to try using egg roll skins and I may cheat and buy lasagna dough...but that's another story.

My question is - I would like some tried and true actual filling recipes and to get the ratio/servings size, as I might want to make 25-100 and freeze them for a party or to grab out of the freezer.


----------



## mish (Nov 13, 2005)

Alix, when you mentioned the dough, wanted to share an idea, if you make your own for ravioli, I've been wanting to try.

Striped ravioli dough... i.e. make up a batch of tomato (or beet), spinach and lemon-pepper dough.  Place them side by side when you run it thru the machine to achieve the striped effect.

Another I'd like to try - place Italian flat leaf parsley (one sprig) intermittently on the dough - cover with another sheet of dough in the final flat pressing, so the imprint of the parsley shows through on the top. Makes a unique presentation.


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh, mish, THAT is a cool idea. I will try that the next time I break out the pasta maker. I have to admit to being too busy lately to make any pasta. I have visions of myself doing a great big batch and freezing it all so I have it ready when I need it. Sigh...never happens though.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 13, 2005)

Since it's around that time, why don't you fill it with a mixture of pumpkin and coconut milk? If you make a lemon cream or butter sauce, that will give it a kind of Thai flavor. Lemongrass would be even better.


----------



## mish (Nov 13, 2005)

Ironchef, that sounds like a winner!  I'm a fan of coconut milk.

Alix, let's see if I schlep a chair to stand on to take down my pasta machine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2005)

You mentioned Won Tons.  This filling works very well with both fried and boiled won tons.

Ingrediants:
Meat - 1 lb. Chicken, Pork, or Shrimp (cleaned and tailess)
1/4 cup water chestnuts
1/4 cup bamboo shoots
1/2 onion
1 carrot
1 stalk celery
1 stalk bok choy
1/8 tsp. ginger
2 cloves garlic
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbs. Kikoman Light Soy Sauce
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 stick butter (1/4 pound)

Dice the chicken, pork, or shrimp into small pieces, but not minced.  Set aside.  Dice the water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, peeled carrot, celery, onion, and bok choy, placing each into a comon bowl.  mince the garlic and stir into the veggie bowl.  

Melt 2 tbs. butter in a hot wok or heavy frying pan.  Cook the meat first, just until done.  Don't overcook.  add move butter as necessary and cooke the veggies.  Add the salt, soy sauce, cayenne pepper, and ginger.  Cook until lighlty soffened.  Teh veggies should have a soft crispiness to them.

Combine the meat and veggies into a bowl and set aside.  Place a finger bowl of water on the table and lay out a wonton skin.  Place a tsp. of the filling onto the center.  Dip fingers into the water and wet all edges of the wonton skin.  Fold one corner to the center, followed by the remaining corners to form a pillow.  As you form the wontons, have a partner place them into 360' oil, or boiling water.  Remove the cooked wontons with a spider or slotted spoon to a paper towel covered bowl if they were fried, or to a serving platter or bowl if they were boiled.

You can also boil the wontons in a mild chicken broth with chives to make wonton soup.

Toppings for the friend wontons include pineapple sweet & sour sauce, lemon sweet & sour sauce, kethcup blended with powdered mustard or wasabi, or plumb sauce.

Another great way to make fried wontons is to mix together minced crab meat with cream cheese and a bit of sugar.  Place a dab of this onto the center of the raw moistened wonton skin, and pinch the sking around the filling, leaving the corners pointing upward.  Deep fry and use as an hors deuvre.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mish (Dec 1, 2005)

*More Pasta Fillings*

Ravioli Roller Recipes 
SPINACH & RICOTTA CHEESE RAVIOLI
1 15 Oz. can of cooked spinach
1 Lb. Ricotta cheese (cream cheese)
3/4 Cup grated bread crumbs
1/4 Cup Parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp parsley flakes
1/4 Tsp salt
1/8 Tsp black pepper
1/4 Tsp garlic powder
1 Large whole egg, lightly beaten

Drain the cooked spinach and pour it into a large mixing bowl. Mix in all the other ingredients until well blended.Add all the ingredients to a food processor or food blender and purée to make the filling smooth and easy to spread on your prepared dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet.Top cooked ravioli with tomato or meat sauce and Romano or Parmesan cheese.

SMOKED SALMON RAVIOLI
6 Oz. smoked salmon
1 Whole large egg
1 Cup Ricotta cheese (cream cheese)
1 Tbsp minced lemon zest
3 Tbsp sliced fresh chives
1/3 Cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 Tsp salt
1/2 Tsp black pepper

blend the salmon, lemon zest, 1 tbl of chives and salt and pepper. Mix until smooth, add the egg, ricotta and Parmesan. Purée until smooth and easy to spread.Cover and refrigerate until ready to make ravioli.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet.These go well with a Lemon Cream Sauce.

POTATO AND GARLIC RAVIOLI
3 Large russet potatoes
4 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil
6 Garlic cloves - peeled and minced
3 Tbsp minced fresh chives
2 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
1/2 Tsp salt
1/2 Tsp black pepper
2 Large whole eggs, lightly beaten

Using a fork, puncture the potatoes in several places and bake at 375ºF 
(190ºC), until tender for 45 minutes. Cool to the touch. Cut in 1/2, scoop 
out the insides, place in a medium bowl and mash. Discard skins.In a medium frying pan over medium heat, heat 1 tbs extra virgin olive oil, add garlic and sauté for 1 minute.Add potatoes and eggs, stir and mix well.Add remaining 3 tbs olive oil, 1 tbs of chives, lemon juice salt and pepper. Stir and mix well.Place in a covered bowl, until you are ready to make ravioli.You may add all the cooked ingredients to a food processor or food blender and purée to make the filling smooth and easy to spread on prepared dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet.Top cooked ravioli with your favourite garnish. Try Butter Sauce.

CHEESE, CHEESE, CHEESE RAVIOLI
6 Oz. fresh mild white goat cheese
1 Cup grated pecorino romano cheese
4 Oz. ricotta cheese (cream cheese)
2 Whole large eggs, lightly beaten
2 Tbsp parsley flakes
1/4 Tsp black pepper
1/4 Cup grated bread crumbs

Combine ingredients, mix very well in a medium size bowl. Cover until ready to spread on to ravioli dough.You may add all the ingredients to a food processor or food blender and purée to make the filling smooth and easy to spread on prepared dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet.Top cooked ravioli with tomato or meat sauce and garnish with Romano or Parmesan.

CURRIED-POTATO & PEAS RAVIOLI
2 Russet potatoes
1 Cup fresh shelled peas (or frozen) thawed
1/2 Yellow onion, peeled and diced
1 Tbsp curry powder
1 Tsp ground cumin
1/2 Tsp ground turmeric
1/4 Tsp ground cardamom
1/4 Tsp Cayenne pepper
1/4 Tsp salt
1/4 Cup clarified butter
1 Large whole egg, lightly beaten

Using a fork, puncture potatoes in several places and bake at 375ºF(190ºC), until tender for 45 minutes. Cool to the touch. Cut in 1/2, scoop out the insides, place in a medium bowl and mash. Discard the skins.In a small sauce pan of boiling water cook the peas until tender, about 4 minutes. Drain well. In a medium fry pan, over low heat, heat up the clarified butter. Add the onion and sauté, until tender and fragrant, about 15 minutes. Add the curry, cumin, turmeric, cardamom, cayenne and salt and cook for 2 minutes.Add to the potatoes, egg and peas and purée in a blender, so it will be easy to spread onto your ravioli dough.Continue to make ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet.Try Yoguart Sauce.

LEMON & PUMPKIN FILLING RAVIOLI
2 Cups of pumpkin
2 Tbsp candied ginger, minced
2 Tbsp candied lemon peel, minced
3 Tbsp currants, (soaked in brandy for 30 minutes and drained)
1 Tsp white mustard seed
1 Tsp salt
1 Tsp fresh ground pepper
1 Tsp ground nutmeg
1 Tsp ground cloves
1 Large whole egg, lightly beaten

In a medium bowl, combine the pumpkin, ginger, lemon peel, currants, mustard seed and salt, pepper, nutmeg, cloves and egg.Stir well, add mix to your food blender and purée, for ease of spreading on dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet.For your topping, add 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter to your cooked and drained ravioli, mix well and serve.Pour remaining butter on each dish and sprinkle grated Parmesan cheese to taste.You may want to add a hint of cinnamon to your mixture or even substitute a pinch or two of pumpkin pie spice blend for your nutmeg and cloves.

CRAB MEAT RAVIOLI
1 Tbsp unsalted butter
1/4 Cup minced onion
1/2 Cup finely diced celery
9 Oz. fresh crab meat
2 Tsp Dijon-style mustard
2 Tbsp heavy cream
1 Large egg, lightly beaten
2 Tbsp minced fresh lemon juice
2 Tbsp minced fresh flat-leaf (Italian) parsley
1/4 Cup bread crumbs
1/4 Tsp salt
1/4 Tsp black pepper

In a small frying pan over medium-low heat, melt the unsalted butter until it is foaming. Reduce the heat to low and add the onions and celery and sauté, stir frequently, until tender, about 15 minutes. In a medium bowl, combine the crab meat, mustard, cream, egg, lemon juice, parsley, bread crumbs, salt and pepper. To this add the sautéed onion and celery and mix all the ingredients in a food processor or food blender and purée to make filling smooth and easy to spread on your prepared ravioli dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet. serve with Hot Lemon Butter Sauce, or favourite tomato sauce.

TURKEY AND SAGE RAVIOLI
3 Tbsp olive oil
1 Yellow onion, peeled and fine chopped
1 Shallot, peeled and minced
1 Celery stalk, finely chopped
1 Lb ground turkey
2 Tbsp minced fresh sage
1/4 Tsp salt
1/4 Tsp freshly ground pepper
1 Large egg, lightly beaten

In a medium fry pan over medium heat, heat the olive oil. Add the onion, shallot and celery and cook until they are tender, about 15 minutes. Add the turkey and cook, breaking it up with a fork, until no longer pink. Add the egg, minced sage, salt and pepper.Add all the ingredients to a food processor or food blender and purée to make filling smooth and easy to spread on your prepared dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet. Serve with a Sage Cream Sauce.

CURRIED CHICKEN RAVIOLI
3 Tbsp olive oil
1 Yellow onion peeled and diced
1 Pippin apple, peeled, cored and diced
1 Lb. boneless ground chicken
1 Tbsp curry powder
1/4 Tbsp cardamom
1 Large egg, lightly beaten

In a medium frying pan over medium heat, heat the olive oil.Add the onion and sauté, stirring frequently, until tender and fragrant, approximately 12 to 15 minutes. Add the apple and chicken, breaking it up with a fork, cook until the chicken is no longer pink, about 5 minutes. Add the curry, cardamom and egg.Add all the ingredients to a food processor or food blender and purée to make the filling smooth and easy to spread on prepared dough.Continue to make ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet. Top with Marsala Cream Sauce.

SWEET POTATO RAVIOLI
Use the Basic Ravioli pasta dough recipe included in your instruction booklet.

Sweet Potato Filling:
2 lbs. Sweet Potato
2 Amaretti cookies
1 Egg Yolk
4 Tbsp very finely chopped, Prosciutto
4 Tbsp Fresh grated Parmigiano Reggiano
4 Tbsp very finely chopped, Italian Flat Leaf Parsley
grated Nutmeg
Salt

Bake potatoes in hot (450°F) oven for 20 minutes, then lower to 400°F for another 30 minutes. Remove from oven, split potatoes in half and return to oven with the door ajar for 10 minutes to dry out.Place cookies in a food processor and reduce cookies to a powder, then add all other ingredients. Mix well. When mixture is completed, follow filling procedures in Ravioli Roller and Cookie Cutter instruction booklet.Cook immediately or freeze. Excellent w Alfredo or Butter Cheese Sauce.

SPINACH AND CHEESE RAVIOLI
2 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
4 Garlic cloves, peeled and minced
2 Lb. fresh spinach, stemmed and chopped
1 Tsp minced lemon zest
1/2 Cup ricotta cheese (cream cheese)
1/2 Cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1 Large egg, lightly beaten

In a medium frying pan over medium-low heat, heat the olive oil. Add the garlic and sauté for 1 minute. Add the spinach, cover and cook until wilted, 3-4 minutes. Cool to room temperature and add lemon zest, ricotta and Parmesan cheese and egg.Add all the ingredients to a food processor or food blender and purée to make the filling smooth and easy to spread on your prepared dough.Continue to make the ravioli as shown in your recipe booklet. Top w tomato or meat sauce and garnish w Romano or Parmesan.


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

Bumping it up. So many great cooks here are making homemade pasta, & we have discussed all the methods/apparatuses used for making pasta... so do tell, what are your favorite recipe fillings... lasagna, ravioli, potstickers, manicotti, etc. Saucy recipes are appreciated too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 8, 2005)

Classic Lasagna in my household goes something like this:

2 lbs. ground beef, browned
1/2 lb. medium cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 lb. mozarella or muenster cheese, shredded (depends on my mood)
16 oz. container, large-curd cottage cheese
2 cans sliced black olives
1 yellow onion, diced
3 - 12 oz. cans tomato sauce
1 - 12 oz. can tomato paste
16 oz. sliced mushrooms
2 tbs. EVOO
3 large cloves garlic, minced
1 & 1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1/2 tsp. ground rosemary
1 tsp. sweet basil
3 bay leaves
2 packages whole wheat lasagna noodles

Lightly brown the mushrooms, garlic and onions in the olive oil over medium heat in a three quart sauce pan.  Add the tomatoe sauce and herbs.  Simmer for about 20 minutes while you grate the cheeses and open the olives, get your lasagna pan out, etc.

While the sauce is cooking, place the noodles into a large pot and cook for about 7 minutes.  Then drain and cool.

When the sauce is done, ladle enough of it, without the mushrooms, into the lasagna pan to cover the bottom.  Place enough noodles on the pan bottom to cover.  Spoon on sauce to cover, followed by an even sprinkling of cheeses, including the cottage cheese, and black olives.  Try to get the chunky parts evenly distributed.  Lay on more noodles and repeat.  Finish with a layer of noodles, tomato sauce with no chunks, and a sprinkling of the remaining cheese.

Of course you can substitute Italian sausage for the ground beef, and ricotta for the cottage cheese.  You can do it any way you like.  But this is our favorite lasagna recipe.  With my pan, I can go five layers thick. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Another favorite filling is Butternut Squash and Proscuitto with a sage butter sauce. 

It is TDF!

Alexa


----------



## mish (Jan 6, 2006)

caliloo said:
			
		

> Another favorite filling is Butternut Squash and Proscuitto with a sage butter sauce.
> 
> It is TDF!
> 
> Alexa


 
Hi caliloo.  Welcome to DC.
I may have a recipe -- will have to search thru my files.  Do you have one to share with us?  TIA.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome Mish! Glad to be here!

Here is my recipe - I'm sure there are lots of variations on this theme avialable.

Butternut Squash Ravioli by caliloo
 
Filling 
1/2-3/4  large butternut squash, peeled,seeded and chopped  
1  teaspoon ground nutmeg  
¼ lb prosciutto chopped fine
1/2  cup ricotta cheese  
 salt and pepper  
 
Wonton Wrappers
 
¾ cup butter
1 ½ tbsp fresh sage 
 
Steam squash until easily pierced with a fork. 
Saute prosciutto in a bit of EVO until just warmed through.
Mash squash, and add spices, cheese, proscuitto and salt and pepper. Cool.
Drop a spoonfull of filling in the center of each wrapper, moisten edges with water, and cover with a separate wrapper. 
Pinch edges together and refrigerate until needed. 
Cook ravioli in boiling salted water for about 3 - 5 minutes, drain, and serve with preferred sauce.
 
Brown Butter Sage Sauce
3/4 cup of butter in a saucepan over med-high heat until butter turns brown. 
Take off heat, and whisk in 1 1/2 tbs. of fresh sage. Keep warm on low heat on back burner until ready to serve.


----------



## mish (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you, Alexa!  That one is right up my (ravioli) alley!!  And, very easy/quick to put together.  I have been meaning to get out my pasta machine in the new year.  You may have given me that extra little nudge.  Thanks again.


----------



## mish (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexa, here is one I posted a while ago:

*Butternut Squash Filled Ravioli w Light Pesto Cream Sauce
*Serving Size : 6

- 1 butternut squash 
- 2 tablespoons Light Olive Oil 
- 1 medium yellow onion, diced 
- 4 cloves garlic, minced 
- 1/2 cup ricotta cheese 
- 1/4 cup fresh basil leaves, minced 
- Salt and pepper, to taste 
- 12 ounces wonton wrappers 
- 3 tablespoons cornstarch 
- 3 tablespoons cold water
- Light Pesto Cream Sauce (see recipe below) 
- Fresh grated Parmesan cheese, for garnish 
- Fresh diced tomato, for garnish 

- For Light Pesto Cream Sauce: 
- 1 cup tightly packed fresh basil leaves 
- 1/4 cup pine nuts, toasted 
- 2 cloves garlic 
- 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
- 1/4 teaspoon salt 
- 1/4 cup Mild Olive Oil 
- 1/3 cup half-and-half

Preheat oven to 400°F. Cut squash in half; remove seeds and brush the interior with olive oil. Place squash cut side down in pan brushed with additional olive oil. Bake, uncovered for 40 minutes or until fork tender. Cool.

Meanwhile, in skillet, heat light olive oil. Add onion and garlic. Sauté until softened. Transfer onion mixture to a large bowl. Scoop squash from skin and place in bowl with onion and garlic. Stir in ricotta cheese, basil, salt and pepper. Mash until you have a coarse paste.

For each ravioli, place a wonton wrapper onto a lighly floured surface. Spoon a small amount of filling (about 1 1/2 teaspoons) onto the center of the wrapper. Lightly wet the edges of the wrapper with the cornstarch mixture. Lay a second wonton skin over the filling and carefully press edges to seal. Trim edges with a ravioli cutter or a pastry wheel. Repeat with remaining wonton wrappers.

Carefully place ravioli (one at a time) in a large pot of boiling, salted water. Cook and stir gently for about 5 minutes or until cooked through. Remove cooked ravioli with a slotted spoon and place on a warm platter. Serve with Light Pesto Cream Sauce (recipe follows).


For Light Pesto Cream Sauce: In work bowl of food process or blender, process basil, pine nuts, garlic, cheese and salt to form a paste. With the machine running, gradually add oil in a steady stream until evenly blended. Place pesto mixture into a small saucepan. Heat until warmed through. Stir in half-and-half until smooth and warmed through. Serve sauce over ravioli. Garnish, if desired, with fresh grated Parmesan cheese and diced tomatoes.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow Mish! That sounds great!

I have a jar of sun dried tomato pesto that someone gave me (homemade) and I bet it would be great used as a sauce with cream too! 

I'm feeling the need for ravioli! 
Alexa


----------



## mish (Jan 6, 2006)

caliloo said:
			
		

> Wow Mish! That sounds great!
> 
> I have a jar of sun dried tomato pesto that someone gave me (homemade) and I bet it would be great used as a sauce with cream too!
> 
> ...


 
Sun-dried tomato pesto is good right out of the jar  (So far I've only had a bagel all day. Can you tell?) I recently posted a bunch of pesto recipes around here somewhere - artichoke/lemon, etc. Great idea, Alexa. Thank you.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 7, 2006)

*thanks for yummy Ravioli w/ Squash Filling Recipes*

Thanks to both mish and 
caliloo for their great recipes. I've saved them!


----------

